# Tung Chung schools



## Cawphad Guy (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I could be moving to Tung Chung within the next few months. Does anybody living in the area know anything about any of these primary schools?

•	Ching Chung Hau Po Woon Primary School 
•	Po On Commercial Association Wan Ho Kan Primary School 
•	Tung Chung Public School. 
•	The Salvation Army Lam Butt Chung Memorial School 
•	HKFEW Wong Cho Bau School 
•	Tung Chung Catholic School 
•	Ling Liang Church Sau Tak Primary School 
•	Ho Yu Primary School Sponsored by Sik Sik Yuen. 

Information about tuition fees and curriculum is what I’m mainly after, but any general comments would be appreciated.

CG


----------

